# Orchids Ltd info wanted.



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2007)

I purchased three Paph Ma Belles from Orchid Limited during there August sale. One has bloomed and the other two are in high bud.

__________________
Peter 
This is from a previous post. Is there some sort of clandestine sale we should know about?


----------



## Heather (Jan 31, 2007)

Eric, every now and then, Jason offers specials in his vendor forum here at ST and also on SOF. I think what Peter was referring to was the special he was offering in August.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2007)

Man, I hope I don't miss those. if I get a chance to get a discount on Orchids Ltd. plants I might go bankrupt.


----------



## Grandma M (Feb 1, 2007)

Eric

Join the crowd. We are all in the same boat when it comes to buying orchids. No willpower.

Grandma


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2007)

Grandma M said:


> Eric
> 
> Join the crowd. We are all in the same boat when it comes to buying orchids. No willpower.
> 
> Grandma


I agree. With me though it's funny, if someone has 2 plants for $200 I won't buy them, but if the same person sells 3 for $66.67each I'll spend the same money. I'm a sucker for more bang for the buck. I wish I was better at finagle-ing. I know some people who would drive vendors crazy! It's like the little old ladies [no stereotyping meant] who only come on the last day of orchid shows and snatch up the dregs dirt cheap.


----------



## Heather (Feb 1, 2007)

NYEric said:


> I agree. With me though it's funny, if someone has 2 plants for $200 I won't buy them, but if the same person sells 3 for $66.67each I'll spend the same money. I'm a sucker for more bang for the buck. I wish I was better at finagle-ing. I know some people who would drive vendors crazy! It's like the little old ladies [no stereotyping meant] who only come on the last day of orchid shows and snatch up the dregs dirt cheap.




My problem is I don't want the dregs.


----------



## bwester (Feb 1, 2007)

Heather said:


> My problem is I don't want the dregs.



typical woman.....


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2007)

Heather said:


> My problem is I don't want the dregs.


That's not a problem at all, most people wouldn't but that's what the dealers go thru at the end of shows. :wink:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2007)

What bugs me is when we are packing up, people (not just little old ladies, either) come up and want us to pull plants out of the boxes and then walk away when they learn they aren't going to be sold for cheap.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2007)

SlipperFan said:


> What bugs me is when we are packing up, people (not just little old ladies, either) come up and want us to pull plants out of the boxes and then walk away when they learn they aren't going to be sold for cheap.


I apologize to all vendors for all non-vendors. I think that you can explain away those people by first explaining they are "select plants and the initial costs dont allow the price to be reduced...". :wink:


----------

